# This is What JKI should look like.



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

Door with a knife handle.







Elevator with a knife/food design.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

... clearly i had too much time this morning.


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 20, 2012)

wow. I need to paint my fridge door! I don't have an elevator!


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 20, 2012)

I think you need a picture of Jon photoshopped as Edward Scissorhands!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

tgraypots said:


> wow. I need to paint my fridge door! I don't have an elevator!



hmmm fridge idea is more realistic for us too.... we'll take it seriously when we remodel our store in the future :idea2::idea2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> I think you need a picture of Jon photoshopped as Edward Scissorhands!



With a slight(major?) alternation, that would be Jon Knifehands.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 20, 2012)

I prefer wa handle doors.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

yes. I would also love to have wa-handle doors. I want to put a matching saya somewhere too.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2012)

That is cool


----------



## JasonD (Jul 20, 2012)

Free swinging doors: Wa handle on the pull side (fixed) and Saya on the push side. It makes sense in my head?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 20, 2012)

JasonD said:


> Free swinging doors: Wa handle on the pull side (fixed) and Saya on the push side. It makes sense in my head?



Makes sense to me.

Just need to decide on wood types now...


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 20, 2012)

JasonD said:


> Free swinging doors: Wa handle on the pull side (fixed) and Saya on the push side. It makes sense in my head?



This!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

JasonD said:


> Free swinging doors: Wa handle on the pull side (fixed) and Saya on the push side. It makes sense in my head?



That is smart.... I'd like a ho-octagon handle for the front door (because everyone has to go through it at least once), and an ebony for our back door (I've observed "usual suspects"(or knife junkies) often come from this door. I wonder what I should put for our bathroom...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

ok. i just noticed my comments on KKF are becoming nerdier everyday.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 20, 2012)

lol Now you are one of us. No going back.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wonder what I should put for our bathroom...


Hmmm... Something quilted

And perhaps 2-ply


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 21, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Hmmm... Something quilted
> 
> And perhaps 2-ply



Lol


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 21, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Hmmm... Something quilted
> 
> And perhaps 2-ply


yes, and coprolite rivets or spacers


----------



## Taz575 (Jul 21, 2012)

Quilted Maple!!!! LOL, sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

how about these..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2012)

FYI: I was just joking


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like Jon dodged that bullet


----------

